# TOP 25



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Today is the day Cigar Aficionado begins releasing the Top 25. Love it or hate it, people read CA and swear by their ratings. Alot of customers come through the shop with the Top 25 list. Does anyone have a guess as to what the Top Cigar of 2012 will be? There were alot of great releases in 2012 so I'm sure the decision will be painstaking. What's your take.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

I have no guesses for the top, but I'm interested to see where Headley Grange ends up.

In no order some cigars that wouldn't surprise me:

FFP
Mule Kick
EPC Cardinal
CYB
Epernay



Personally I would love to see a La Duena on there.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Dave, I personally don't agree much with CA. The reason people come into your shop with the list is because CA is really the only Cigar magazine out there.
If you look at who,advertises the most in CA, their stuff gets the highest ratings. 
I do hope the Perdomo 20 th Aniv. makes it.
But that's just my .03 worth.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> Dave, I personally don't agree much with CA. The reason people come into your shop with the list is because CA is really the only Cigar magazine out there.
> If you look at who,advertises the most in CA, their stuff gets the highest ratings.
> I do hope the Perdomo 20 th Aniv. makes it.
> But that's just my .03 worth.


I understand that perfectly. He who has the most $$$$ wins. There a funny story as to how the Prensado got the #1 ranking last year. My favorite cigar last year was a toss up between the Headley Grange and Olive V Melanio. They are both great cigars!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Years ago I thought there was some legitimacy in the list.
Now I believe it is largely proportional to advertising $$$ spend.
As far as CC's that make the list,,,, if they ignored them, it would prove my point


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Has anyone noticed how Cigar Aff has been doing the logo in recent times? The word cigar keeps getting smaller and the Af just keeps getting larger. In another year, you will need a microscope to find the word cigar.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Im going to guess the opus x super belicoso based the last cigar insider 
Cigar Aficionado

2012 was a year of cigar exploration for me and tried out so many different cigars that I could not list a single favorite. My top cigars from last year range from liga privadas, tatuajes, padrons, fuentes, EPC, headley grange, oliva v melano, la palina goldie, etc.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm interested to see how Headley Grange and the San Lotano Oval place, if at all. The Perdomo 20th Maduro Epicure made the top 5 in ECCJ so maybe it has a place in CA as well. I enjoy every top 20+ except CA although it's always fun to read. I think some of these will make the list:

San Lotano Oval
Perdomo 20th
Tatuaje Conjonu
LADC Mi Amor Reserva
EPC Caridnal
And of course a Padron and either a Don Carlos or OpusX. Lol


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

im still pretty new to cigars but its my belief that the top 25 to someone you don't know is a waste of time, if you know the source its one thing everyone has there own taste of what they like i value every ones opinion on here and you guys have been great source of information to me and to all the new personnel on Puff


----------



## mpfuchs (Dec 17, 2012)

10 to 6 are live now.
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/top25/show


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

I am thinking the Cohiba 1966 will get the top spot. 

Hope I am wrong.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

No way any LP will make TOP 25 - it has never been a favorite of the CA Taste Testers.

It is what it is...

BR,

STS


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

ssaka said:


> No way any LP will make TOP 25 - it has never been a favorite of the CA Taste Testers.
> 
> It is what it is...
> 
> ...


Ta$te Te$ter$


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually I don't think that is it, I think they genuinely don't like the taste profile... or maybe I just smell bad? I do smell of Liga.... STS


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Honestly, I usually agree with most of their selections. I really enjoyed most of their top smokes from last year.i thought the prendsado was very good, and I never would have tried a warlock or cabaiguan (regular or guapo) without their list and now they are botj in my humidor and part of my regular rotation.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Actually I don't think that is it, I think they genuinely don't like the taste profile... or maybe I just smell bad? I do smell of Liga.... STS


LPs are hard enough to come by as is and i don't want imagine what would happen if they made the list. I like to believe the tasters know this and leave them off for that reason and I thank them for it


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

I use it just like I do everything else - As a recommendation list. If someone here highly recommended something I have never tried I will absolutely pick a couple up. Same for the CA top 25. If I see stuff on there I have not experienced then I try to find a couple to do my own sampling. 

I ignore the rankings completely. This is too much of a personalized hobby for the rankings to mean much of anything. I happened to enjoy 1 & 2 of last years but I did not enjoy several of the others. 

I'm intrigued to see where all the LP stuff falls out.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

As soon as I saw CA give the FFP an 87, I knew I would never trust their ratings ever again.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't read reviews for the rating. I read them to find a flavor profile that I think I would enjoy. I'm still new to cigars so my palate isn't fully refined yet, but I know tastes I don't enjoy, and if I see them listed in a review, I tend to stay away from those.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The Upmann Royal Robusto that made #6 is a decent cigar. Of course it was released in 2011, so I'm a bit confused.

If I were to guess, the new Cohiba Piramides Extra will top the list. Even though they don't smoke well yet.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

I also enjoy the CA top 25 as a recommendation resource. Definitely don't agree with everything there, but CA is what started my interest in cigars so I always give it a look. I also appreciate the magazine as it is an entry for many into this great hobby, and one of the only publications that presents cigars in a positive light, so I'll continue to support them where I can. At the very least their pictures are real purdy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Themadlbb said:


> At the very least their pictures are real purdy.


That, at least, is true!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I've never a been a fan of their questionable palates. 


Wouldn't surprise me to see the phrase "Essence of Unicorn tears" in a profile description...


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> I've never a been a fan of their questionable palates.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me to see the phrase "Essence of Unicorn tears" in a profile description...


Jason...you mean you never picked up nuances of that while smoking? I get it all the time, lol.

I have no idea what will top the list. I dont think CA is all _that_ bad. I usually use their top 25 and various other organzations/blog's top 25 as ideas of cigars that may be worth looking at. I then cross check those top smokes with what smokers I know personally and here on Puff suggest. If it makes all of those palate's top lists, it probably should be sampled.

I too have seen some sticks on that list that I thought were just awful. I too have wondered how so many people will say-hey the 2012 production of these cigars are smoking fantastic-and they say the cigars need a long nap. I too have wondered how a few lines is enough to review a cigar.

But several cigars that I've tried and still enjoy to this day, I did just because it was on that list. CA is a powerful voice, thats we talk about it. For me and my palate it just not THE VOICE. It's one of many I use to find sticks that may one day make into my own personal top 25.

My two cents.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

I read somewhere the LAT would make a push for the #1 spot this year. I haven't had the pleasure yet. Will add it to the list.


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

The top 25 list was my first source as a suggestion on what to try when getting into the hobby. I have since started reading other sites and blogs, but most of what I have sampled off the top 25 list has been decent and I will continue to use it as one of my sources, although I'm sure the great people here at puff will be my primary resource.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

tylernim said:


> I read somewhere the LAT would make a push for the #1 spot this year. I haven't had the pleasure yet. Will add it to the list.


It did just recieve a 94 (LAT-56), so that could be a possibility...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Jordan23 said:


> But several cigars that I've tried and still enjoy to this day, I did just because it was on that list. CA is a powerful voice, thats we talk about it. For me and my palate it just not THE VOICE. It's one of many I use to find sticks that may one day make into my own personal top 25.


Good post Troy... Any Top List will perk my interest to _try_ a cigar at least. Too many people, or _Sheeple_, use it as a bible ala Consumer Reports.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

I am personally most interested in seeing the Halfwheel Consensus Top 25 list. In my opinion, it was a far better list last year. They analyze the top lists from various popular cigar blogs to arrive at a consensus. If you are curious, here is their list from last year:
The Consensus: 2011 Awards | halfwheel


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

i imagine we'll see a padron anni in the top stop this year


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I really keep track of the Consensus from Halfwheel. I think it's a more believable evaluation of cigars.
I do pay attention to the CA list, but don't weight it like some others. I also take into consideration that CA is "mainstream" and, therefore, you're not going to get much off the beaten path. I've smoked 4 of the 5 listed and they are all good cigars and it will be interesting to see what comes before and after them.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Null said:


> I am personally most interested in seeing the Halfwheel Consensus Top 25 list. In my opinion, it was a far better list last year. They analyze the top lists from various popular cigar blogs to arrive at a consensus. If you are curious, here is their list from last year:


Helpful. I don't always agree with Halfwheel - just from a palate perspective - but I think they do a good job.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't want to hijack this thread but what about any upsets in the CA Top 25? For example the Romeo Belicoso is #3?!? I've had a few Romeos and I wouldn't rate them that high. Anyone else feel like that about any of the cigars released yet?


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

sh40218 said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but what about any upsets in the CA Top 25? For example the Romeo Belicoso is #3?!? I've had a few Romeos and I wouldn't rate them that high. Anyone else feel like that about any of the cigars released yet?


That's such a crock. This just proves that advertising dollars sway position.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Or that smoking 7 cigars a day to create the top 25 has fried their palates. Lol


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

sh40218 said:


> Or that smoking 7 cigars a day to create the top 25 has fried their palates. Lol


LOL or that


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

That Romeo review is utter BS, I can think of 100s of better Cigars, including the entire line of Padron, Feunte, Liga, hell I'd take a Case de Garcia before I bought another Romeo.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

DSTEW said:


> Helpful. I don't always agree with Halfwheel - just from a palate perspective - but I think they do a good job.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I stopped paying attention to their ratings years back. When the Casa Magna was the #1 cigar of the year. A $5 cigar in a B&M back then it was decent my buddy Frank ran out and grabbed a box. But no way better than the cigars it went up against. I wonder how much one pays for a review like that. In one of the most prestigious magazines around!


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

DSTEW said:


> Helpful. I don't always agree with Halfwheel - just from a palate perspective - but I think they do a good job.


First, thanks for the kind words 

Well, with 4 different reviewers, and almost 345 reviews last year, that does not surprise me 

However, out of curiosity, what were some of the cigars you disagreed with, good or bad?

Just a note, we will have a few different Lists this year, including the Consensus (which is a, well, consensus of all of the Top Cigars lists from the different blogs, magazines and various reviewers for 2012), we will have our OWN Top 25 List (from the halfwheel staff) and a Top packaging of the year as well...


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Brookswphoto said:


> First, thanks for the kind words
> 
> Well, with 4 different reviewers, and almost 345 reviews last year, that does not surprise me
> 
> ...


now those lists I am looking forward to seeing


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

All I want is someone to explain how the Romeo is #3. I've smoked a few and wouldn't rate it in the top 30. At least if your rankings are a crock be honest about it. And it ranks HIGHER than the Padron? 
I too am looking forward to Halfwheels and a couple others to see what's really happening.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Until a cigar blog takes the lead and commits to blind reviews (even if just for one year) the CA list has as much credibility as any other.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Reg said:


> Until a cigar blog takes the lead and commits to blind reviews (even if just for one year) the CA list has as much credibility as any other.


Can't argue that... There is slant regardless.

I'd owe you a bump Reg


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Wouldn't surprise me to see the phrase "Essence of Unicorn tears" in a profile description...


:biglaugh:


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow. The Romeo ahead of the Padron 85? They are either getting paid, or picking these by throwing darts at a board blindfolded.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Reg said:


> Until a cigar blog takes the lead and commits to blind reviews (even if just for one year) the CA list has as much credibility as any other.


You make an interesting point Reg that I haven't considered before. While I read lots of blogs and trust many of their opinions and palates, none of them are blind. There are other magazines that compete with CA like SmokeMag that I believe do blind tests, but no blogs that I know of. What if I was to put together a blog with the more trusted members on puff and organized a panel of blind testers, would there be any interest in participation from the senior members here? If I see any responses in this thread maybe I'll create a new thread with this idea.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Taste is subjective, if you like it smoke it..............ratings and advertising is to sell magazines, and promote blogs


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

rhetorik said:


> You make an interesting point Reg that I haven't considered before. While I read lots of blogs and trust many of their opinions and palates, none of them are blind. There are other magazines that compete with CA like SmokeMag that I believe do blind tests, but no blogs that I know of. What if I was to put together a blog with the more trusted members on puff and organized a panel of blind testers, would there be any interest in participation from the senior members here? If I see any responses in this thread maybe I'll create a new thread with this idea.


That would be cool. The vets here have been the best source I know of for great smokes. Its just honest opinion. No getting paid for good reviews, nothing to gain from lying, no sponsors to please, just good honest opinions from BOTL's.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

That's my line of thinking as well. If we can take this knowledge, helpfulness, and sense of community and aggregate multiple blind reviews into one unbiased descriptive review with numerical values both overall and for individual categories, we could really have something valuable there.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Reg said:


> Until a cigar blog takes the lead and commits to blind reviews (even if just for one year) the CA list has as much credibility as any other.


Agreed but I have always questioned the "blindness". You can take the labels off and even a Noob like me can still probably tell you a lot about the cigars. Especially ones with a distinctive shape (like Padron).



sh40218 said:


> Or that smoking 7 cigars a day to create the top 25 has fried their palates. Lol


To hear the CA guys describe it it is some kind of epic march madness like tournament. Maybe it happens over a longer period of time than I am thinking but I don't know how they can still score accurately while smoking enough in a short period of time.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Reg said:


> Until a cigar blog takes the lead and commits to blind reviews (even if just for one year) the CA list has as much credibility as any other.





Brookswphoto said:


> First, thanks for the kind words
> 
> Well, with 4 different reviewers, and almost 345 reviews last year, that does not surprise me
> 
> ...


I love the blog format and review thoroughness of halfwheel. I also dig that there seems to be more emphasis on newer "off the radar" cigars.

My opinion is not worth much. I like what I like and love trying new things. But I am fairly unsophisticated in all aspects of life. 
I had high hopes for the Quesada Jalapa, and a couple of the Illusione's. Kept trying but just never worked for me. Although I did get an unreal ash nub off a Quesada Jalapa so you guys were spot on about the construction/burn.

But there have been several more that I really loved that I would have passed on were it not for halfwheel.

Will be on the lookout for those lists. I always need more excuses to spend money.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

capttrips said:


> Today is the day Cigar Aficionado begins releasing the Top 25. Love it or hate it, people read CA and swear by their ratings. Alot of customers come through the shop with the Top 25 list. Does anyone have a guess as to what the Top Cigar of 2012 will be? There were alot of great releases in 2012 so I'm sure the decision will be painstaking. What's your take.


When I was a young Newb, instead of an old newb now, I watched all the lists, and all the reviews, and figured out they are someone elses list and reviews.

I smoke what I like and like what I smoke....


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> When I was a young Newb, instead of an old newb now, I watched all the lists, and all the reviews, and figured out they are someone elses list and reviews.
> 
> I smoke what I like and like what I smoke....


The Force is strong in this one :laser:


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

DSTEW said:


> Agreed but I have always questioned the "blindness". You can take the labels off and even a Noob like me can still probably tell you a lot about the cigars. Especially ones with a distinctive shape (like Padron).


I'm not sure there could be a perfectly controlled test because of distinctive shapes (Oval, HHG) but how many of us could differentiate a Padron 85 from an Ortega D from an Anoranzas with any degree of certainty?

Also, in regard to the "advertising = ratings" argument let's not forget that virtually every blog has sponsors.

Moreover, if the CA ratings reflect the _amount_ that a cigar company spends on advertising, does a consensus list of unblinded reviews reflect the _effectiveness_ of that advertising?


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Clearly...a Padron will and should ALWAYS finish aheads of a romeo...that had to be a typo of C.A. part. But i am glad to see the Magnum R close to the top again...Fuente puts out such great sticks...and that one is another one. But again, The Padron 85th along with XXX opus x could be number 2 and number 1 year after year after year....;')


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Reg said:


> I'm not sure there could be a perfectly controlled test because of distinctive shapes (Oval, HHG) but how many of us could differentiate a Padron 85 from an Ortega D from an Anoranzas with any degree of certainty?
> 
> Also, in regard to the "advertising = ratings" argument let's not forget that virtually every blog has sponsors.
> 
> Moreover, if the CA ratings reflect the _amount_ that a cigar company spends on advertising, does a consensus list of unblinded reviews reflect the _effectiveness_ of that advertising?


there is NO way ANY Padron could not be recognized without band....they are 100% unique in look and taste. Same with Opus x.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Brookswphoto said:


> I am thinking the Cohiba 1966 will get the top spot.
> 
> Hope I am wrong.


You were close! It landed at #2. So when will Halfwheel be publishing its "Top Cigars" list?


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

sh40218 said:


> Or that smoking 7 cigars a day to create the top 25 has fried their palates. Lol


I dont know how anyone can do this. Oh yeah, only smoke the first 2 inches, lol.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Reg said:


> I'm not sure there could be a perfectly controlled test because of distinctive shapes (Oval, HHG) but how many of us could differentiate a Padron 85 from an Ortega D from an Anoranzas with any degree of certainty?
> 
> Also, in regard to the "advertising = ratings" argument let's not forget that virtually every blog has sponsors.
> 
> Moreover, if the CA ratings reflect the _amount_ that a cigar company spends on advertising, does a consensus list of unblinded reviews reflect the _effectiveness_ of that advertising?


I'm not implying that one can tell the difference perfectly between two cigars without labels. But they supposedly narrow it down based on reviews throughout the year. THEN they strip the labels off the 50 (or however many) cigars in that high performing group. Once they know the 50 or so then at that point I am confident that people can identify several cigars based on look, feel, smell, color, etc... without labels. I don't think it really matters. CA makes a decent attempt to do the rankings as best they can. There will always be bias (both subconscious and conscious). As you astutely pointed all, everyone has sponsors or advertisers. Except for the fine forum members of puff of course.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

rhetorik said:


> That's my line of thinking as well. If we can take this knowledge, helpfulness, and sense of community and aggregate multiple blind reviews into one unbiased descriptive review with numerical values both overall and for individual categories, we could really have something valuable there.


I'm not a old vet but I am intrigued by the logistics and results of this idea. Administered by someone presumably? You would have to start some kind of "Unlabeled cigar of the week" club.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the CA list is fun. It's also funny to see everyone bitch about it. I smoke whatever tickles my fancy through the year. I dont go out and buy a box of the number 1 of the list of that year either. I did however have the Upmann Royal robusto and I absolutely loved it. So I was glad to see that there.... however the cohiba 1966....was just not that great. GOOD but not 95... :behindsofa:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The CA ratings are nothing to me but fodder for entertainment via reaction to them. Seeing the Romeo snag the #3 best cigar of the year even further destroys any cred CA has ever had.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You guys can say what you want about the Romeo being #3, & I'm not saying I agree with it either, but we _have_, & we still _do_ sell the shiz outa those things! Gotta account for something...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> You guys can say what you want about the Romeo being #3, & I'm not saying I agree with it either, but we _have_, & we still _do_ sell the shiz outa those things! Gotta account for something...


I agree with you. Our shop sells the shiz out of them too. But we also sell the shiz out of the $2 house brand that tastes like bottom of shoe. We sell them to the guys that have been smoking R&J since Christ wore sandals or the newb who hasn't started his work outside the box. Just sayin'.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I agree with you. Our shop sells the shiz out of them too. But we also sell the shiz out of the $2 house brand that tastes like bottom of shoe. We sell them to the guys that have been smoking R&J since Christ wore sandals or the newb who hasn't started his work outside the box. Just sayin'.


I think most B&M's sell more good cigars then great ones. People get intimidated by Illusione, Drew Estate and many others. They think they are too strong or they are hard to buy regularly if they wanted to shop around. Also I think that most brands play on their Cuban namesake like Cohiba and most of the Altadis line. People think they had a great CC from one of the lines, see the same brand name on the shelf and buy it without question.

Example: An older gent comes in and raves about a Cohiba he had in Mexico and asks if we have them. I show him the $15 Red Dot Robusto and he says no way, he paid 10 pesos for his and it was great. Logically I sell him a Las Cabrellas as that is exactly what he smoked in Mexico thinking it was a real Cohiba. Lol


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

The general cigar smoker, especially the B&M single buyer, is nowhere near as knowledgeable as the cigar forum guys like us and other forums. They don't read cigar reviews in their free time. They don't check the online vendors multiple times daily, they don't subscribe to dozens of RSS feeds of cigar blogs. So that top 25 from CA has a TON of pull I would imagine. I'm sure a lot of $$ is spent trying to get on that list, because for the 80-90% of cigar smokers out there, that is THE LIST to smoke from. 

Not saying people are dumb, that list IS made up of good smokes for the most part, and most guys just like to smoke a cigar that they purchased that day. What better road map than the CA top 25 list for those customers??


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

well, they released number 1, My Father Flor de las Antillas Toro.... I'm not sure I saw anyone guess that stick. good smoke IMO, but very surprised it got number 1


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Surprised its number 1 but.it was one of my favorites in 2012. Just a good, well balanced, flavorful smoke. At least this years was a good cigar.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

VERY happy about the Flor de las Antilles being number one. It, along with Pepin Black label are my Favorite Pepin Cigars. Excellent job by CA.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

alecshawn said:


> VERY happy about the Flor de las Antilles being number one. It, along with Pepin Black label are my Favorite Pepin Cigars. Excellent job by CA.


Yeah that is a good cigar. Great price too.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Agree w/alecshawn on this one. Love the cigar and restores some of my faith in CA.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

capttrips said:


> I agree with you. Our shop sells the shiz out of them too. But we also sell the shiz out of the $2 house brand that tastes like bottom of shoe. We sell them to the guys that have been smoking R&J since Christ wore sandals or the newb who hasn't started his work outside the box. Just sayin'.


Well the guys buying the Romeo's here aren't exactly newbies or uneductated smokers. These guys know their stuff... Alot of them were just as surprised that _they_ liked it. I personally thought it was okay, but enough guys bought it & liked that it raised eyebrows...

People can say what they want, but if it had someone elses name on the band, they'd be jacking it off along with some of the other new releases. EVERYBODY can make a good cigar EXCEPT General & Altadis. That seems to be the mindset these days...

Blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while right?

Signed,
Boutique Lover


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been recommending the Antillas to people every chance I get and its pretty much become a go to of mine. But I never saw that coming. Absolutely love that smoke though and am happy for My Fathers taking top prize. 

This leaves me wondering though, where did the V Melanio end up?


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

HIM said:


> I've been recommending the Antillas to people every chance I get and its pretty much become a go to of mine. But I never saw that coming. Absolutely love that smoke though and am happy for My Fathers taking top prize.
> 
> This leaves me wondering though, where did the V Melanio end up?


I bet you see it in the 11-25 they release next. Historically, I have found some good stuff in the 11-25 list more than anything else.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Blasphemy.... Just blasphemy. I'm glad to see them feeling the heat on their board, maybe when they see how little credibility smokers are giving this list they'll change the way they do some things. I doubt it, but you never know. You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

HIM said:


> Blasphemy.... Just blasphemy. I'm glad to see them feeling the heat on their board, maybe when they see how little credibility smokers are giving this list they'll change the way they do some things. I doubt it, but you never know. You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one.


Their forums are just a hot hot mess on a million levels.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had the FDLA Robusto and it was very ok, the Toro was always more popular though. This gives me a reason to revisit it again. Also I've not joined the boards of CA, I would think it went the way of CB Radio and became a intellectual wasteland.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm just glad nothing in my rotation made the top 10.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm just glad nothing in my rotation made the top 10.


So selfish Bill! :spank: :lol:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> So selfish Bill! :spank: :lol:


Darn right.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm just glad nothing in my rotation made the top 10.


I like it. Much better than the people who get offended that their favorites aren't on the list.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> So selfish Bill! :spank: :lol:


It is not being selfish to want to protect your goto sticks from the uneducated hoards who will buy their little wallets out over the new CA list. Then they will take them off to their poorly setup humidors never to see the light of day until their heirs look upon this ruined hoard of cigars (the victims of mold, bad humidification, and who knows what other ghastly horrors) and do the humane thing and take them to the dump. All the time discussing Uncle XXX obsessive hoarding behavior.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

gcbright said:


> It is not being selfish to want to protect your goto sticks from the uneducated hoards who will buy their little wallets out over the new CA list. Then they will take them off to their poorly setup humidors never to see the light of day until their heirs look upon this ruined hoard of cigars (the victims of mold, bad humidification, and who knows what other ghastly horrors) and do the humane thing and take them to the dump. All the time discussing Uncle XXX obsessive hoarding behavior.


^This is probably true.

Is my humor not being conveyed well tonight?


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> ^This is probably true.
> 
> Is my humor not being conveyed well tonight?


Your humor is always on target. I just had to poke fun at some of the CA Zombies I see. (Please note, not everyone who reads CA is a zombie, but there are some out there. At least enough to fill up a horror flick or two. )


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

gcbright said:


> Your humor is always on target. I just had to poke fun at some of the CA Zombies I see. (Please note, not everyone who reads CA is a zombie, but there are some out there. At least enough to fill up a horror flick or two. )


^This is also probably true.

Except for my humor always being on target. :tongue1:


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> ^This is also probably true.
> 
> Except for my humor always being on target. :tongue1:


You have a great sense of humor, but some people don't always get it!

I on the other hand have humor that is way hit or miss.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

gcbright said:


> You have a great sense of humor, but some people don't always get it!
> 
> I on the other hand have humor that is way hit or miss.


Awww... Thanks George! :hug:

George is my friend! Aint that right George!


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Awww... Thanks George! :hug:
> 
> George is my friend! Aint that right George!


Backed up with an image like that I think the best answer is:

Sir, YES SIR!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

One of my favorite cartoon episodes! 


And this has NOTHING to do with the TOP 25! Go on with the Chlorophyll!!!


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> One of my favorite cartoon episodes!
> 
> And this has NOTHING to do with the TOP 25! Go on with the Chlorophyll!!!


I guess we do need to get back on track. My apologies to the originator of the thread for the detour.

Other than a race to the BM to get a few boxes of your goto smokes ahead of the hoard of CA reader zombies, should your goto stick end up on their list. I do not see any value to their ratings. In the early days, they were always ranking CUBANS high and then they shifted and it seemed the reviews and rankings matched the advertisers spending. I guess over the years they have discredited themselves so much in my eyes, I can't take their list as anything serious.

I just do not trust a magazine that starts trying to be what they are not. (Just look at how they have shrunk the word cigar on the cover over the years and kept making the Aficionado bigger. I think they wanted to become the next GQ or something other than what they were/are/meant to be.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Gotta say I am pretty happy with the top ten (to a point). I'm not sure why the Melanio didn't make it. I smoked the Romeo Piramide yesterday afternoon and have to admit I was wrong. It was a pretty good cigar. The FDLA is a damn good cigar and a regular in the rotation. Once everyone else's Top 25 come out we'll see, but for the time being Ill cut them slack, remembering that they are the mainstream voice for 98% of cigar smokers.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Gotta say I am pretty happy with the top ten (to a point). I'm not sure why the Melanio didn't make it. I smoked the Romeo Piramide yesterday afternoon and have to admit I was wrong. It was a pretty good cigar. The FDLA is a damn good cigar and a regular in the rotation. Once everyone else's Top 25 come out we'll see, but for the time being Ill cut them slack, remembering that they are the mainstream voice for 98% of cigar smokers.


Hi Dave,

Has the top 25 gotten better in recent times? Is it now relevant? I wrote it off in the last century and have never really looked back at it with a serious eye.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I think it will always be relevant to 98% of people who smoke cigars. I can tell you it's relevant enough that people were coming into shop all day yesterday asking for the #1 cigar of the year. For us, I don't think it's relevant at all because we're not part of the mainstream, cigar smoking, public. I can guarantee that most of the people who smoke cigars have no idea about some of the brands we smoke. So to answer your question: it is not relevant to guys like us.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I think it will always be relevant to 98% of people who smoke cigars. I can tell you it's relevant enough that people were coming into shop all day yesterday asking for the #1 cigar of the year. For us, I don't think it's relevant at all because we're not part of the mainstream, cigar smoking, public. I can guarantee that most of the people who smoke cigars have no idea about some of the brands we smoke. So to answer your question: it is not relevant to guys like us.


Thanks Dave,

I know I turned a blind eye to it years ago. I just didn't know if I needed to look at it with serious eye or not. I guess CA is still the fashion magazine for those who don't really get into the hobby.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

It's relevant... It's obvious because we get on here & talk about it, right now, & every year CA brings it out.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> It's relevant... It's obvious because we get on here & talk about it, right now, & every year CA brings it out.


Funny thought I wanted to share, back during the cigar boom, several friends and I were gathered round wishing CA had never been published because we were laying the blame for the boom totally on them. When the news came on while we were waiting to go out the lead article was about recent escalation in crime due to the rise in popularity of heroin in our area and who that popularity was creating a shortage and price escalations that lead to the crime increase.

As we started to go one of the guys said, "Do you think that SOB started publishing Heroin Aficionado? Another fellow went with "Yeah and he probably started a newsletter Heroin Insider"

Just something I still chuckle about when I think of CA.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

There is the rest (11-25). What do you gents think is missing?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

DSTEW said:


> There is the rest (11-25). What do you gents think is missing?


A stick from Liga Privada and Oliva. It's clear that General Cigar has "donated" lots of money to CA.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

DSTEW said:


> There is the rest (11-25). What do you gents think is missing?


Illusione :mn


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

For better and worse I am Not surprised nothing from the LP line made it.

I am surprised about LAT-56


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

DSTEW said:


> For better and worse I am Not surprised nothing from the LP line made it.
> 
> I am surprised about LAT-56


Especially with the recent love it got from them... The Punch Gran Puro, 1844 Reserve, or the Cru Royale could've easily been scratched off that list IMO, in order to make room for ANY of the L'Atelier line. All were rated below the LAT-56...


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

what is the cut off date for cigars to be rated and considered for the top 25 list?


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

VAcigars said:


> what is the cut off date for cigars to be rated and considered for the top 25 list?


Would be nice to know what qualified or what they started with.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Still wondering how the Melanio missed the cut and the Headley Grange was so low.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Still wondering how the Melanio missed the cut and the Headley Grange was so low.


I read on a different forum that the cut off might be in October, in which case the Melanio, LAT, and the Mule Kick would have all missed the cut off. But the original poster was not sure if the date was true.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

VAcigars said:


> I read on a different forum that the cut off might be in October, in which case the Melanio, LAT, and the Mule Kick would have all missed the cut off. But the original poster was not sure if the date was true.


Headley Grange came out the same time as the Melanio & LAT...

Matter of fact, it was released after.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

capttrips said:


> Still wondering how the Melanio missed the cut and the Headley Grange was so low.


The Serie V made it but not the Melanio?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

DSTEW said:


> The Serie V made it but not the Melanio?


IKR... :BS

A vitola of the Serie V has been in their Top 25 just about every year... The Belicoso was the #5 cigar in '09' as well.

They must like that cigar...


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Headley Grange came out the same time as the Melanio & LAT...
> 
> Matter of fact, it was released after.


But when were they reviewed in CA?


----------



## Kuch21 (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe the Melanio only received a score of 91 from C.A. A real Travesty.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

VAcigars said:


> what is the cut off date for cigars to be rated and considered for the top 25 list?


U mean the cut-off $$ "donation" amount


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

The halfwheel top 25 is out now too. It is both helpful (some stuff on there I have not tried) and infuriating (some stuff on there I never will be able to find).

Anyone take a peek at that list yet?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

loulax07 said:


> U mean the cut-off $$ "donation" amount


Yep, this exactly.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

DSTEW said:


> The halfwheel top 25 is out now too. It is both helpful (some stuff on there I have not tried) and infuriating (some stuff on there I never will be able to find).
> 
> Anyone take a peek at that list yet?


Yea that list is gonna cost me some $$ and i'll have to purchase another bottle of advil


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

DSTEW said:


> The halfwheel top 25 is out now too. It is both helpful (some stuff on there I have not tried) and infuriating (some stuff on there I never will be able to find).
> 
> Anyone take a peek at that list yet?


Good list... That's their thing though, as far as HTF's go, so I really don't have any "issues" with anything at all. Not that they would give two-sheets about my opinion anyway.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Wonder how long it'd take to create a blog like halfwheel and how much start up would be required? Those guys are great!


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

StogieJim said:


> Yea that list is gonna cost me some $$ and i'll have to purchase another bottle of advil


I may have made some purchases this morning...


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG Romeo gets #3, over a Family Reserve... laughable


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

StogieJim said:


> Wonder how long it'd take to create a blog like halfwheel and how much start up would be required? Those guys are great!


A lot, and a long time 

It took about 6 months to get a site up and running (moving all of the reviews from both Charlie and my old blogs over, designing the blog etc)...

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Sumatra Samurai said:


> OMG Romeo gets #3, over a Family Reserve... laughable


Isnt it!!! CLEARLY..a typo. I really do think it is a hoax. The romeo is poppycock.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Wonder how long it'd take to create a blog like halfwheel and how much start up would be required? Those guys are great!


I had been throwing around the idea of starting a blog with some people here a puff, but one one seemed very interested. I wanted it to be blind testing and given a score like CA, but without the $$ influence of CA, and a lot more detailed descriptions and score. Maybe I need to contact some members personally... You ever write reviews Jim?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Emmett, 

That sounds amazing man. I haven't written any cigar reviews, however I have had 2 articles published in online magazines  That's a great idea, as I've been kicking it around too, but couldn't find people to help out with reviews and such. The blind tasting minus the CA $ influence is really a great idea man!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Brooks, thanks for commenting back on that  Keep it up, seriously, I LOVE your site


----------

